
OnePlus 3 - fraXis
https://oneplus.net/3
======
hvoiiita
Looks like they wanted to capture what people liked about the 1+1

>Non-removeable battery

My only complaint at all. I have an 1+1 and it satisfied everything I could
have wanted at $360 price point

I probably will be upgrading to an 1+3, but not for a little while longer. Its
seriously still a great phone.

~~~
MIKarlsen
Agree. My Oneplus One is the best phone I had since the iPhone 4s which I also
liked a lot. Buildquality is great. Would love a new model with the soft
material on the back again. Got my One last March and don't fancy a change
this soon.

~~~
walrus01
Really happy with my oneplus one which I have had for two years now. Excellent
battery life and does everything I want. One of the most important things for
me is that it can run CyanogenMod vs. the crap android that is found on phones
from LG, Samsung, Lenovo and others. CM is close enough to stock android + a
bunch of extra tweaks/toggles that it's perfect for my purposes. I haven't run
Oneplus' OxygenOS on it, but based on the videos and screenshots I've seen it
looks like since their falling out with CM, they've basically re-implemented
many of Cyanogen's features in OxygenOS.

------
marios
Does it cost more to sell in Europe than the US ?

On the US site, the price displayed in 399USD. For countries that use the
euro, it's selling for 399EUR. That's 447.16USD. If I was looking for a new
phone and considered this one, I'd be annoyed at the price difference.

~~~
dogma1138
Taxes.

US prices are exclusive of sales tax where applicable, in the EU you have on
average about 20% of VAT (which is always included in the MSRP) on consumer
electronics, the EU also has on average higher import tariffs than the US.

The price i see in the UK is 309GBP which is 435USD which is actually less
than 399$ + 20% VAT, so oddly enough the Yanks are the ones getting screwed in
this process if you believe that VAT is justified. For the UK at least the
price is about identical to someone from NYC buying the phone for 399$ + ~9%
surtax which is about 435$.

~~~
seanp2k2
And in the UK, for that, you get health care and other social services, unlike
in NYC.

------
kevincox
I'm so pleased that they finally included NFC, an absolute requirement for me.

The only thing that I wish I would see is wireless charging, but I consider
that a "nice to have" rather then a blocker.

This will definitely be on the shortlist the next time I'm looking for a
phone.

------
nick_
For the first time, an Android phone has near-perfect build design choices!
Good button placement, a hardware notification slider, headphone jack on the
bottom, an OLED display with enough of a bezel to minimize accidental edge
touches, refined and understated shape/lines, and a finger-print reader on the
front.

The only thing that stands out to me as a (slight) design flaw is the camera
bump.

~~~
reiichiroh
no MicroSD slot with support for adopted storage and no removable battery are
the only glaring flaws i can see.

~~~
tracker1
On the flip side, they aren't charging an arm and a leg for the 64gb, which is
quite a bit of storage, though a microsd would be a nice addition. As to the
removable battery, if it's serviceable enough, shouldn't be too bad. The
backplate on the OPO wasn't bad at all, ordered the bamboo back separately and
was easy enough to install.

~~~
reiichiroh
the only other drawback is USB 2.0 speeds only not USB 3.0 or 3.1 with the c
connector.

------
gcatalfamo
Amazing specs .... Aaaaand it's another 5.5" display, deal breaker. My iPhone6
plus is a fantastic phone, but handling the Nexus 5x when I got it made me
remember the joy of a smaller form factor. Same specs with a 5"? Instant buy.

------
hart_russell
Does OnePlus have a healthy ROM building community?

~~~
dogma1138
Not really, the OnePlus One came with a lot of promise but OnePlus has quickly
severed ties with Cyanogen and the support for the OnePlus One somewhat died
out when OnePlus switching to Oxygen (if you still have Cyanogen on the
OnePlus One you can get OTA updates from Cyanogen).

After that I never bothered with the OnePlus 2, the lack of NFC support
probably had more with me not buying it than the OS support but that also
played into my decision.

~~~
walrus01
I have had a oneplus one for 2 years, running cyanogen on it, and have gone
through all the OTA updates to the latest 6.x based OS with no hiccups. My
only complaint about cyanogenmod is their recent push to integrate microsoft
onedrive services and other microsoft "cloud" stuff, which you can just
ignore...

------
Someone1234
Last time one of these shipped they had a lot of customer service issues, or
at least that was the loudest complaint I read. I wonder if that has changed?

~~~
Jonnax
Well my OnePlus One's USB port stopped functioning back in February and it
took two and half months of back and forth for them to send me a working
phone.

Multiple customer agents pasting the same message back to me and ignoring what
I'd written, sending me a "repaired" phone that had non-functional front and
rear speakers, and also initially trying to invoice me £200 for what was an in
warranty repair.

When I got that invoice and complained that I was in warranty, they sent me a
link to their policy with no other comment.

Phone was good other than this. But I'm not going to buy another phone from
them after all that hassle.

------
tracker1
Looks like NFC is back... I had my OPO for about two years and while I really
liked it, the coverage (via T-Mobile) really were less than stellar. I
switched to a Nexus 6P and Verizon back in April, so will be a while before
another switch, I'm not sure if the OP3 will work on Verizon or not, if it
does, would be my new recommendation for upper-mid-range phone.

~~~
tw04
I had an OPO on t-mobile - the reason the coverage was bad was because of the
bands it supported. When I switched to a phone that supported all of their
bands, the coverage difference was night and day.

~~~
tracker1
Ii tend to do one or two longer road trips for vacation a year driving...
There are a lot of places that just aren't covered at all b T-Mobile, that's
what I was mostly referring to.

------
NamTaf
Looks like a solid phone, my only issue is the lack of GSM frequency bands for
use here in Australia. Half of the frequencies we use for 4G LTE aren't listed
so data would be congested and signal would be weaker.

Otherwise, I'd totally put this as an option for my dad's next phone alongside
the 6P. Both look to be really great phones.

~~~
AjithAntony
[https://oneplus.net/3/specs](https://oneplus.net/3/specs)

Europe / Asia model GSM: 850, 900, 1800, 1900 MHz WCDMA: Bands 1/2/5/8 FDD-
LTE: Bands 1/3/5/7/8/20 TDD-LTE: Bands 38/40/41

------
markolschesky
Does anyone know if there is support for CTIA headphones on the OnePlus Two
(and Three?).

I really loved my OPO, but not having Mic support on existing headphones I
already owned was a dealbreaker for calls and audio support.

~~~
dogma1138
No it only supports OMTP, i think only Sony supports CITA. Sony also sells
adapters with the proper resistance to enable all the features to work they
are under 10$.

[https://www.amazon.com/Sony-EC250-Headphones-
Adaptor-1249-04...](https://www.amazon.com/Sony-EC250-Headphones-
Adaptor-1249-0456/dp/B009HW15UG?ie=UTF8&*Version*=1&*entries*=0)

------
biggerfisch
Am I missing something or is there still no NFC support?

~~~
kevincox
According to the specs this one has NFC!

That was the only thing stopping me from the previous generation. I'll
definitely consider this the next time I'm looking for a phone now.

~~~
biggerfisch
Thanks, I somehow missed it first pass.

------
Mandatum
Pricing index:

USD 399 : 570

EUR 399 : 640

CAD 519 : 577

GBP 309 : 624

KKD 2990 : 645

HUF 124990 : 638

CNY 2799 : 608

INR 27999 : 595

HKD 3098 : 571

SEK 3695 : 636

PLN 1799 : 651

CZK 10990 : 651

~~~
lighttower
How is this derived?

~~~
Mandatum
Price pulled from website, converted to common currency - in this case being
NZD since I'm from New Zealand.

